# Betta's new home.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My betta's have a new home thanks to Pam. Here are a few pictures of the tank.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool little tank


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice little tank, if u dont mind me giving my 2 cents...i would change the substrate for something lighter so u can have more contrast, and the fish will look so much nicer too


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks great, I love the bamboo! That black Estes sand gets a ton of bubbles on it when you first put it in water & you probably got some of the little floating balls of sand too, they go away soon though.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is it a 5gal?

Looks awesome. I'm inspired, I'm gonna get a 5gal betta tank with something emerged.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks


dabandit1 said:


> Cool little tank


Thanks for your 2 pennies. But The tank is fine the way it is and there is no need to change the sand so the betta will look nice. They look fine to me. I like the black sand and the wild betta likes it too. I d


Claudia said:


> Nice little tank, if u dont mind me giving my 2 cents...i would change the substrate for something lighter so u can have more contrast, and the fish will look so much nicer too


Thanks Pam. I like the bamboo too. The betta's like hiding in the roots of the bamboo. I love the sand too. I'm not going to change any thing. 


Pamela said:


> It looks great, I love the bamboo! That black Estes sand gets a ton of bubbles on it when you first put it in water & you probably got some of the little floating balls of sand too, they go away soon though.


It's a 6 gallon. I think


Reckon said:


> Is it a 5gal?
> 
> Looks awesome. I'm inspired, I'm gonna get a 5gal betta tank with something emerged.


----------

